# Problemas con actualizacion, problema world (solucionado)

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, esto recien me sucedio hoy al actualizar al gentoo como de costumbre

```

gentoo / # emerge -uDNav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/librep-0.17_p20070101  USE="readline -emacs" 1,175 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.28.6 [0.28.4] USE="expat nls ssl zlib -doc -gnutls -kerberos -pkcs11 -socks5" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 771 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 [1.8.6-r1] USE="X glitz opengl svg xcb -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc" 6,491 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/rep-gtk-0.18-r3  USE="gnome" 145 kB

[ebuild     UD] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.19 [3.0.11] USE="gnome iceweasel ipv6%* -bindist -debug% -filepicker% -java -mozdevelop -moznopango% -restrict-javascript -xforms% -xinerama% (-custom-optimization%) (-dbus%*) (-startup-notification%) (-xulrunner%*)" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-bn%) (-bn_IN%) (-cy%) (-eo%) (-et%) (-gl%) (-hi%) (-hi_IN%) (-id%) (-is%) (-kn%) (-lv%) (-mr%) (-oc%) (-si%) (-sq%) (-sr%) (-te%) (-th%)" 39,709 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/sawfish-1.3.3  USE="gnome nls -audiofile -esd -pango" 1,763 kB

Total: 7 packages (2 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 4 new), Size of downloads: 50,057 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

net-libs/xulrunner:1.9

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/nspr-4.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/nspr-4.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r1" [ebuild])

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-libs/xulrunner:1.9" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r1 (masked by: )

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1_rc3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1_rc2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.13 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 (masked by: )

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10 (masked by: )

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.6" [ebuild])

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

gnome-base/gnome-light:2.0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-extra/yelp-2.26.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0-r10 (masked by: )

- gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-light-2.24.1" [ebuild])

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

gnome-extra/yelp:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-libs/xulrunner:1.9" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r1 (masked by: )

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1_rc3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1_rc2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.13 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 (masked by: )

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10 (masked by: )

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0-r10" [ebuild])

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

www-client/mozilla-firefox:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2[-java]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r1" [ebuild])

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

www-client/epiphany:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.13 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 (masked by: )

- net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10 (masked by: )

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-client/epiphany-2.24.3-r10" [ebuild])

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer gnome-base/gnome-light www-client/epiphany

```

El portage que uso es el ultimo que hay en las repos de gentoo, tiene que ver con eso?

el emerge --info

```

dexter4@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc38 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Aug 2009 18:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa apache2 arts automount avahi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus devil dri encode expat fortran fuse gd gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guitarhero hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jingle jpeg ldap libburn libsexy libwww mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmx mp3 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nm-applet nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode v4l v4l2 vhost vorbis win32codecs x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

espero que se pueda solucionar

no creo que sea causa de un sync

Saludos!!!

----------

## natxoblogg

```
(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-light-2.24.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/yelp-2.24.0-r10" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "www-client/epiphany-2.24.3-r10" [ebuild])
```

Estos paquetes tienen dependencias, que tienes enmascaradas, por ejemplo, el firefox te está pidiendo el xulrunner, y demás, deberias desenmascararlos del pakage.mask, simplemete eso.

de todas formas al final te dice:

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file !!! 

Please run emaint --check world

teoricamnete este comando arregla los problemas de world, rollo sincronizaciones y tal.

ejecutalo y nos cuentas.

----------

## natxoblogg

No estaria de más que te miraras este bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115593

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, he pillado cual era el problema, muchas gracias por sus sugerencias  :Very Happy: 

el epiphany estaba pidiendo una version de xulrunner que se iba a actualizar y el epiphany hacia que se bloqueara el update, quite temporalmente el overlay de zugaina y quedo el bloqueo del xulrunner nomas...

Luego hice check con emaint --check world y no detecto ningun error

desinstale el epiphany y el #emerge -uDNav world no tiro errores

desenmascare el xulrunner en package.keywords y añadi ese paquete a package.unmask

ahi paso el update sin mas dramas

Ahora estoy haciendo un revdep-rebuild para ver que se quebro, ahora son 4 paquetes a reinstalar

esta todo ok....

ps: el firefox 3.5 es una bala  :Razz: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema es q tenes desenmascarado FF y no las dependencias....

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Ya hice eso, y todo quedo ok, el problema se soluciono, y ahora tengo rolando de lo mejor al firefox 3.5, el overlay estaba causando el problema, ya que portage estaba dando prioridad a las versiones del overlay y no las de portage... al epiphany lo reinstale y no hubo ningun problema

Saludos!!!

----------

